
Fuck You, Debian - chris-at
https://medium.com/broken-window/fuck-you-debian-ebe8cede37ed#.l1cqi5o7q
======
stephenr
Sounds more like fuck you Python developers, apparently zero of whom are
willing to contribute to getting common Python packages into an apt repo.

